# HAY feeders, part 2 - round bales :)



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

We just got the first ones at our barn. Took about 3 minutes to get on the bale. Of course we have a tractor with a bale spear to lift the bales up but once up it is really really easy to get on. And the hay is all neat, not peed in, not pooped on and not spread all over the entire paddock.

Lizzy will be on one starting tonight after her shoes come off. It will help with her not getting her face in the roundbale so she will actually be able to be on one.

Oh and Brett's uncle has a horse that will actually jump into those round cattle feeders. Takes the tractor to get him out. Large horse too.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

How do they work when the bale gets smaller (as it's been eaten)? Does the excess get tangled up/in the way? Haha I guess you might not know if you just started using them...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol good question. I've been wondering that myself..... we will find out. I would think you could just tie up the excess at the top?


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> We just got the first ones at our barn. Took about 3 minutes to get on the bale. Of course we have a tractor with a bale spear to lift the bales up but once up it is really really easy to get on. And the hay is all neat, not peed in, not pooped on and not spread all over the entire paddock.


I made one out of a 10x20 net, I believe 1 inch holes? I folded it in half, whip stiched with nylon hay string two sides, bought a "cinch strap" from Online Catalog - Cinch Chix (which also has large hay nets) and weaved it in the open end. 

Now, round bale hay nets really only work well if you have a tractor with a hay spear, that way you can put the net on it while it's on the spear and cinch it up around the spear and tighten when on the ground. Really has slowed the hay eating down (get about two more days a bale) and ALL the hay is cleared up! They used to dig tunnels down into the hay then FLIP it out with their heads onto the ground and walk on it. None of that now they eat ALL the hay  and also with their heads no longer buried inside the round bales less chance of any respitory issues.  oh and remove the string AFTER you put the net on, just snip them and pull through.

I set it though inside a round hay bale feeder, that way if any of the horses get front shoes (doubt any of them will though) they wont get hung up.

Been holding up great! If I see where they have tore it I whip stich it with nylon hay string. And it was only 50.00. Well not counting the cinch and the rope bag (for the excess when you cinch it up) I bought from Cinch Chix.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend tried the net with a large round and put the ring feeder around it. Her horses kept chewing holes in it. The netting needs to be just a little bit thicker.
Failbhe, the net is thrown over the bale while it is up on it's round, the bale rolled about half way then finish with the draw rope to close. Should take two people less than 10 min. Two people because he does the work and you keep him company.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

None of my horses have shoes, and (knocks on wood) hopefully it'll stay that way. (Nothing against shoes... but if they don't need them, I'd prefer to stay barefoot) 

We DO have a tractor with a bale spear, so that part should work ok. Though we've always removed the twine from the bales before letting the horses eat... when we just plop the bales on the ground, that's not an issue, but if we take off the twine while trying to hold the bale in the air that might not work so well.  Though I'm wondering maybe we don't need to? I just have these horrific visions of a horse swallowing a piece of plastic twine and choking/colicking/DEATH... 

$50, eh? That sounds a LOT more attractive than the $450 for the 'Ultimate Haysaver' or the $230 for the pre-made 'NAG bag'... what kind of a net did you use and where did you get it?


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> A friend tried the net with a large round and put the ring feeder around it. Her horses kept chewing holes in it. The netting needs to be just a little bit thicker.


Was it this particular 'NAG bag' specifically or a different one? Their web site claims the netting is pretty durable...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope we take twine off while up in air, nothing comes off, they are baled tight. Ours were $177 each.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Nope we take twine off while up in air, nothing comes off, they are baled tight. Ours were $177 each.


Where did you get yours? If we get two of them, that's an $80 savings. And how are they holding up? I know you haven't been using them for very long, but any chewed holes or knots coming undone?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I will ask tonight and take a look at them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I wanted to buy a nice round bale net too, but didn't want to spend that much money on something that was going to get holes eaten into it, or have it destroyed after just a few uses.
After looking around and checking into buying netting and making one, I came up with something fairly cheap, about $30 and after the 8th bale, it is holding up really well and saving quite a bit of hay!
(My critters are horrible about tunneling into the bale and tossing it everywhere.)

I will eventually buy one when this wears out since now I know how well a bale net works, but so far, the one I made is showing no signs or wearing out any time soon and stretches the bale an extra 5 days or so with very little wasted.
Here are a few pics and if you are interested I will let you know how I made it.
The first gives you an idea how I stitched it together with small slow feeder hay bags, and the second pic is how a bale looks after five days.... when normally it is destroyed by then.


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> None of my horses have shoes, and (knocks on wood) hopefully it'll stay that way. (Nothing against shoes... but if they don't need them, I'd prefer to stay barefoot)
> 
> We DO have a tractor with a bale spear, so that part should work ok. Though we've always removed the twine from the bales before letting the horses eat... when we just plop the bales on the ground, that's not an issue, but if we take off the twine while trying to hold the bale in the air that might not work so well.  Though I'm wondering maybe we don't need to? I just have these horrific visions of a horse swallowing a piece of plastic twine and choking/colicking/DEATH...
> 
> $50, eh? That sounds a LOT more attractive than the $450 for the 'Ultimate Haysaver' or the $230 for the pre-made 'NAG bag'... what kind of a net did you use and where did you get it?


I got my net off ebay, though the next one I will get thicker netting, though this one is doing wonderful. I also snip the strings once it's on the ground and the net is on it, not while still on the spear as it would unwind in the net. 

This is the net I bought: 20' x 10' BLACK SQUARE MESH SPORTS BASEBALL NYLON NETTING 2" #18 | eBay

Ah I got 2 inch holes, I would go smaller there too with thicker string.


----------

